# 2012 Bradley Wiggins Pinarello Dogma 2



## Boy1608 (22 Oct 2013)

Hi there, 

I recently won one of Bradley Wiggins 2012 Pinarello Dogma 2 bicycles in a competition. 

I am looking to get it insured/valued and wondered what people think t would be worth? I have no real idea. 

Pinarello Dogma 2
Dura ace c35 prototype wheels
Durace brakes and gears 
Fizik seat
Velocarbon tyres

What do you think? Any ideas? 

Thanks

Chris


----------



## Hip Priest (22 Oct 2013)

I've no idea, but I bet @jowwy will buy it off you!


----------



## Boy1608 (22 Oct 2013)

Thanks


----------



## 400bhp (22 Oct 2013)

About the same as what a Pinarello bike with the same components would be worth, without the "Wiggo" bit.


----------



## Boy1608 (22 Oct 2013)

400bhp said:


> About the same as what a Pinarello bike with the same components would be worth, without the "Wiggo" bit.


Thanks


----------



## Hip Priest (22 Oct 2013)

400bhp said:


> About the same as what a Pinarello bike with the same components would be worth, without the "Wiggo" bit.



I'm sure it'd fetch a fair bit. Unless it's the one he threw against the wall in the Giro.


----------



## Boy1608 (22 Oct 2013)

No this was one of the ones from 2012. Took it out the other day and everything is working and in good nick...no marks on it. So really pleased


----------



## Hip Priest (22 Oct 2013)

Boy1608 said:


> No this was one of the ones from 2012. Took it out the other day and everything is working and in good nick...no marks on it. So really pleased



Sorry, I misread it. So do you know which races it was used in then? I'm sure a bike ridden by Wiggins during his Tour winning year would be well sought after.


----------



## jowwy (22 Oct 2013)

Hip Priest said:


> I've no idea, but I bet @jowwy will buy it off you!


Its plastic, its a pinarello, its a dogma. I'm out

Would prefer a real bike


----------



## Boy1608 (22 Oct 2013)

That I am not 100% on that. The description in the comp I won was just for a 2012 Bradley bike. I have no idea what number of bikes they use... But quite likely it was used in more than one.


----------



## jowwy (22 Oct 2013)

Hip Priest said:


> I've no idea, but I bet @jowwy will buy it off you!


But thanks for thinking of me, but i'm a cyclist who works for a living. Not a millionaire playboy with bottomless pockets of cash to waste


----------



## Boy1608 (22 Oct 2013)

jowwy said:


> But thanks for thinking of me, but i'm a cyclist who works for a living. Not a millionaire playboy with bottomless pockets of cash to waste


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (22 Oct 2013)

I brought a team sky bike a few years ago, cost me 4k and I know someone who owns a 2012 wiggo dogma who paid 3.5k for it.
They can still be brought from Sky as they have been available every year.

http://www.teamsky.com/article/0,27290,24896_8683664,00.html

Sorry to let you know but @400bhp is bang on the money, unless you have the bike he won the tour or olympics on and can prove it then its not worth any real noticable money, there are absolutely loads of wiggo bikes around.


----------



## Boy1608 (22 Oct 2013)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> I brought a team sky bike a few years ago, cost me 4k and I know someone who owns a 2012 wiggo dogma who paid 3.5k for it.
> They can still be brought from Sky as they have been available every year.
> 
> http://www.teamsky.com/article/0,27290,24896_8683664,00.html
> ...


Cool thanks. This is the reason I was asking. Have the certificate from Sky with it to prove its one he used on the tour, so hopefully worth a bit more


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (22 Oct 2013)

Boy1608 said:


> Cool thanks. This is the reason I was asking. Have the certificate from Sky with it to prove its one he used on the tour, so hopefully worth a bit more



Not really.. it could have been sat on a set of rollers throughout the duration of the tour and used for warm ups, it could have even been a training bike used in the tour.
I doubt very much that the bike is the specification of the race bikes Wiggo used in the tour, for example does the bike you have feature osymetric elliptical chain rings and a SRM power meter?







The reality is that unless you can prove that the bike has historical significance, its worth no more than a normal Dogma to anyone other than a Wiggo fanboy.


----------



## Boy1608 (22 Oct 2013)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> Not really.. it could have been sat on a set of rollers throughout the duration of the tour and used for warm ups, it could have even been a training bike used in the tour.
> I doubt very much that the bike is the specification of the race bikes Wiggo used in the tour, for example does the bike you have feature osymetric elliptical chain rings and a SRM power meter?
> 
> 
> ...


That's great thanks, still a £4k bike though


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (22 Oct 2013)

Boy1608 said:


> That's great thanks, still a £4k bike though



Indeed 
IMHO that's the way to look at it, you have a bike many people would love to own.
Its probably a blessing that its unlikely that the bike is worth any real money as this would likely prevent you from riding it and enjoying the bike...... A great big smile has a value which is hard to put a price on.

If you want to find out the exact history of the bike Sky can tell from the frame number with incredible details, they log it all.


----------



## Pedal Bob (23 Oct 2013)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> Not really.. it could have been sat on a set of rollers throughout the duration of the tour and used for warm ups, it could have even been a training bike used in the tour.
> I doubt very much that the bike is the specification of the race bikes Wiggo used in the tour, for example does the bike you have feature osymetric elliptical chain rings and a SRM power meter?
> 
> 
> ...


 But surely that's the whole point? If a Wiggins 'fanboy' would be prepared to pay more then that makes it more valueable. You will always get collectors who specialise in certain items.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (23 Oct 2013)

Pedal Bob said:


> But surely that's the whole point? If a Wiggins 'fanboy' would be prepared to pay more then that makes it more valueable. You will always get collectors who specialise in certain items.



Agreed to a certain extent. You will get people who are fan boys who 'will' pay more for something which may have value to them personally. This however does not impact the valuation or worth for insurance purposes which was part of the original question
For example I am a major fan of Cav and have a signed shirt which I paid quite substantial amounts for, it has been valued at substantially less than it cost me.
I also have signed memorabilia from Alexander Vinokourov which equally has been valued as not being worth much, but it has sentimental value to me


----------



## Boris Bajic (23 Oct 2013)

There has been a great increase in the value of 'collectibles' over recent years - and an increase in the breadth of what is considered collectible.

We read in the papers about divorcing couples fighting over ownership of high-value collections of stuffed toys.

Items are sold new as 'future collectibles', as though the pleasure of ownership is somehow not unconnected with capital gain. 

The OP has won a slightly used bicycle with a tenuous link to a famous rider. It is an odd thing to try to value. Any incremental value over and above its worth as a fine bicycle is dependent in part on its condition and originality. These will only be guaranteed if the bicycle is not used. 

If the bicycle is used, then it will lose its 'as new' condition and (as parts are replaced) its originality. So it becomes either a bicycle or a Matisse in a safe deposit box.

If it is used as a bicycle, it will have the same merit and value as one of its kind unblessed by Saint Bilbo Wiggins. 

If it is put away and cherished, it will maintain its value as a piece of sporting memorabilia... but.... take a peek at the values of bikes used by Sastre, Pantani et al... they are nothing special and the equipment is (by today's standards) slightly pedestrian. These things move on. Ten years from now, most punters will ask "Bradley who?"

I have no longing to own such a thing, but if I won one I would cherish it and ride it and feel very lucky. The OP is very lucky. it is an excellent thing to own.

But it's really just a bicycle and should be seen as such.


----------



## TheSpence (23 Oct 2013)

Wait, slow down. 

What competition is this?! Why did I not enter?!


----------



## TheJDog (23 Oct 2013)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> Agreed to a certain extent. You will get people who are fan boys who 'will' pay more for something which may have value to them personally. This however does not impact the valuation or worth for insurance purposes which was part of the original question
> For example I am a major fan of Cav and have a signed shirt which I paid quite substantial amounts for, it has been valued at substantially less than it cost me.
> I also have signed memorabilia from Alexander Vinokourov which equally has been valued as not being worth much, but it has sentimental value to me



A tour ridden 2012 Wiggo frame is worth more than a non-tour ridden frame. No valuation in the world would not take that into account.

Cav signed shirts, there are probably plenty of those, and there is a reason your other memorabilia is worthless.


----------



## Rob3rt (23 Oct 2013)

TheJDog said:


> A tour ridden 2012 Wiggo frame is worth more than a non-tour ridden frame. No valuation in the world would not take that into account.
> 
> Cav signed shirts, there are probably plenty of those, and there is a reason your other memorabilia is worthless.



But how do you quantify it in such a way as to insure it for the "true" value, especially if there is no precedent to "prove" its worth!


----------



## Crankarm (23 Oct 2013)

Here Wiggo again.



Any bike that Wiggo actually rode in the Tour or any GC will be set up for Wiggo and quite useless if you are of totally different dimensions like frame size if you want to actually ride it. If the bike you have is not his frame size or set up for him then it is NOT a Wiggo bike.


----------



## Boy1608 (23 Oct 2013)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> I brought a team sky bike a few years ago, cost me 4k and I know someone who owns a 2012 wiggo dogma who paid 3.5k for it.
> They can still be brought from Sky as they have been available every year.
> 
> http://www.teamsky.com/article/0,27290,24896_8683664,00.html
> ...


 Just to complete this.. those bikes are the same as the ones he used.. but not ones he rode... hence the difference. Agree that perhaps it's more down to the person liking Wiggo and thats more the value.. but those prices on that site are for bikes with no wheels or pedals... so the fact the one in my avatar has prototype C35 wheels and pedals probably adds to that value. Thanks for your advice though.. really appreciate it!


----------



## gaz (23 Oct 2013)

What size frame is it?


----------



## jowwy (23 Oct 2013)

Theres no blue banding on the forks, seat stays or top tube. You sure its a team sky bike


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (23 Oct 2013)

Boy1608 said:


> Just to complete this.. those bikes are the same as the ones he used.. but not ones he rode... hence the difference. Agree that perhaps it's more down to the person liking Wiggo and thats more the value.. but those prices on that site are for bikes with no wheels or pedals... so the fact the one in my avatar has prototype C35 wheels and pedals probably adds to that value. Thanks for your advice though.. really appreciate it!



The C35 is not at all a rare wheel and Sky have been selling them along with their bikes to who ever wants to trump up the money.. As you can see from the information shown below, not only are Sky selling the bikes, but they are also selling the Pedals and Wheels to go with them.
The bikes on offer include those of Sir Bradley Wiggins. It's worth noting though that Wiggo never used Shimano pedals and preferred Speedplay Zero's (Does your bike have these?)
As such it could be fair to suggest that you could actually buy a bike Wiggo rode and at the most expensive price it could still end up cheaper than a new Dogma, at the best price you will have substantial savings over a new bike.

*Stock:*
Approximately 30 bikes from a variety of riders, including *Sir Bradley Wiggins* and World Champion's models, will be sold on a first come, first serve basis (stock subject to change)
Bikes: £2,750-7500 (excluding wheels and pedals)
Shimano RS80, C35, C50 wheels: £6-750 (note most are tubs)
Shimano Dura-Ace pedals: £70-100

http://www.teamsky.com/article/0,27290,24896_8683664,00.html


----------



## Boy1608 (23 Oct 2013)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> The C35 is not at all a rare wheel and Sky have been selling them along with their bikes to who ever wants to trump up the money.. As you can see from the information shown below, not only are Sky selling the bikes, but they are also selling the Pedals and Wheels to go with them.
> The bikes on offer include those of Sir Bradley Wiggins. It's worth noting though that Wiggo never used Shimano pedals and preferred Speedplay Zero's (Does your bike have these?)
> As such it could be fair to suggest that you could actually buy a bike Wiggo rode and at the most expensive price it could still end up cheaper than a new Dogma, at the best price you will have substantial savings over a new bike.
> 
> ...


 Approximately 30 bikes from a variety of riders, including Sir Bradley Wiggins and World Champion's *models.* Thats a little like Halfords selling the Sir Bradlye Wiggins Model.

Get your point. And thanks.


----------



## vickster (23 Oct 2013)

Normally competition specs give some indication of the value of the prize.

If 3K+, you may find you have something rather expensive to insure, depending on how you do it (home insurance usually the cheapest, dpending on where you live but will be a named item)


----------



## Boy1608 (23 Oct 2013)

vickster said:


> Normally competition specs give some indication of the value of the prize.
> 
> If 3K+, you may find you have something rather expensive to insure, depending on how you do it (home insurance usually the cheapest, dpending on where you live but will be a named item)


 Thanks.. thats great.... the spec paints it to be nearer 8k.... so i will look at the house insurance route. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## vickster (23 Oct 2013)

Lordy, expect a big whack on top of your premium, especially if you live anywhere half way urban!


----------



## Boy1608 (23 Oct 2013)

vickster said:


> Lordy, expect a big whack on top of your premium, especially if you live anywhere half way urban!


 That figures!  Thanks!!!


----------



## vickster (23 Oct 2013)

Well it's a high value nickable item unfortunately, but it didn't cost you anything so that's one positive


----------



## Boy1608 (23 Oct 2013)

vickster said:


> Well it's a high value nickable item unfortunately, but it didn't cost you anything so that's one positive


 ha.. I know.... I was VERY lucky... depending on the cost.. I might have to sell.. not sure the missus will be too happy with a big hit!  Ahhh well


----------



## vickster (23 Oct 2013)

Depending on where you Iive, I would expect several hundred a year to insure I'm afraid, especially if you need it covered away from home

Don't expect it to be easy to sell or to get anything near 8k for it - seems higher end bikes are very hard to shift. Hopefully it's a standard size at least


----------



## Boy1608 (23 Oct 2013)

vickster said:


> Depending on where you Iive, I would expect several hundred a year to insure I'm afraid, especially if you need it covered away from home
> 
> Don't expect it to be easy to sell or to get anything near 8k for it - seems higher end bikes are very hard to shift. Hopefully it's a standard size at least


 Yeah I am not expecting it to be easy... with a signed Sky team shirt and certificate, I still think you need someone who is a massive bike fan or has deep pockets. We shall see! Thanks for your advice! :-)


----------



## DooDah (23 Oct 2013)

Interesting article on the Sky Procycling website. Particularly the following note at the end

"*As this is an exclusive newsletter subscription offer, we kindly ask that you keep the information private and do not publicise the event online."

Oh well....


----------



## Crankarm (23 Oct 2013)

Boy1608 said:


> Thanks.. thats great.... the spec paints it to be nearer 8k.... so i will look at the house insurance route. Thanks for the advice.



They will clobber you for it or refuse to insure it at £8k as it is too higher risk if it goes "missing" or is pinched. If they do offer cover for it, you will feel like you're being robbed. For some reason my house insurance (Nationwide) rocketed this year to silly money, despite making no claims whatsoever and also they unilaterally removed two of my named bikes. Suffice to say I am now with a different insurer.


----------



## Boy1608 (23 Oct 2013)

Crankarm said:


> They will clobber you for it or refuse to insure it at £8k as it is too higher risk if it goes "missing" or is pinched. If they do offer cover for it, you will feel like you're being robbed. For some reason my house insurance (Nationwide) rocketed this year to silly money, despite making no claims whatsoever and also they unilaterally removed two of my named bikes. Suffice to say I am now with a different insurer.


Seriously? Can they do that and just remove stuff with mentioning it? Hmmm looks like a big chain and guards will be useful?  Thanks for this!


----------



## Crankarm (23 Oct 2013)

Boy1608 said:


> Seriously? Can they do that and just remove stuff with mentioning it? Hmmm looks like a big chain and guards will be useful?  Thanks for this!



Yup. Insurers can do what ever they want in respect of their insured. I guess they thought I wouldn't notice that 2 bikes were missing from my renewal schedule whilst sending my renewal price into orbit. Bastards! TBH self insuring, the best locks and being really careful is the best policy to prevent your pride and joy being pinched.


----------



## vickster (23 Oct 2013)

Mine decided I needed and had a burglar alarm and didn't tell me I had to have one fitted. Luckily I noticed on the schedule and cancelled, saving £50 in the process!


----------



## Boy1608 (23 Oct 2013)

Crankarm said:


> Yup. Insurers can do what ever they want in respect of their insured. I guess they thought I wouldn't notice that 2 bikes were missing from my renewal schedule whilst sending my renewal price into orbit. b******s! TBH self insuring, the best locks and being really careful is the best policy to prevent your pride and joy being pinched.


Yeah I agree. Well I will get insuring now... Or look to well it I think.


----------



## Crankarm (23 Oct 2013)

vickster said:


> Mine decided I needed and had a burglar alarm and didn't tell me I had to have one fitted. Luckily I noticed on the schedule and cancelled, saving £50 in the process!



F8ck 'em I thought and cancelled. I have saved £140.


----------



## Leaway2 (24 Oct 2013)

Boy1608 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I recently won one of Bradley Wiggins 2012 Pinarello Dogma 2 bicycles in a competition.



Nice one! it is good to hear that some one has won. I can not find a jealous smilie so here is a thumbs up


----------



## uphillstruggler (24 Oct 2013)

so, when alls said and done, you won a competition that ends up costing you money.

i'll take it off your hands if you pay the fuel costs for me to pick it up - at least that way you don't have to tell the missus you cant go on holiday cos you have to insure the bike instead.

its all right, don't thank me.


----------



## Boy1608 (24 Oct 2013)

Leaway2 said:


> Nice one! it is good to hear that some one has won. I can not find a jealous smilie so here is a thumbs up


I know. The pic on my avatar is the bike if you are interested


----------



## Boy1608 (24 Oct 2013)

I know! 

Hence maybe having to sell it. We shall see.


----------



## Leaway2 (24 Oct 2013)

Boy1608 said:


> I know. The pic on my avatar is the bike if you are interested



Go on rub it in. No thanks the Spesh and Cannodale are already fighting for my favours.


----------



## Crankarm (24 Oct 2013)

Boy1608 said:


> I know. The pic on my avatar is the bike if you are interested



I might be. What frame size is it?


----------



## Boy1608 (24 Oct 2013)

Crankarm said:


> I might be. What frame size is it?


 Its a 57.5 I think... fits me perfectly, and I am 6ft... and my Felt is a 58... so around that size.


----------



## Crankarm (24 Oct 2013)

Too big. You can keep it.


----------



## Boy1608 (24 Oct 2013)

Crankarm said:


> Too big. You can keep it.


 Thanks


----------



## Banjo (24 Oct 2013)

If the insurance is going to stop you keeping it I would be tempted to spend some money on good locks and alarm instead then just use it and enjoy it.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (24 Oct 2013)

I'm still reeling from the "_just a bike_" comment in page 1 of the thread (not mentioning any names) . My tourer and road bike are my pride and joy, and help make my life much more enjoyable. @Boy1608, get on that £4k bike and enjoy it .


----------



## Boy1608 (24 Oct 2013)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> Not really.. it could have been sat on a set of rollers throughout the duration of the tour and used for warm ups, it could have even been a training bike used in the tour.
> I doubt very much that the bike is the specification of the race bikes Wiggo used in the tour, for example does the bike you have feature osymetric elliptical chain rings and a SRM power meter?
> 
> 
> ...


Ohh and yes it has elliptical chain rings on it and Sky have confirmed it was ridden by him last year. Waiting for confirmation of where.


----------



## Shaun (24 Nov 2013)

Just a quick reminder Chris - if you _do _decide to offer it for sale on CC, please start a separate thread in the Classifieds forum. 

Thanks,
Shaun


----------



## Beebo (25 Nov 2013)

This guy has won the same bike, and doesnt know what to do with it.
report on BBC about the bike. http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/cycling/24843603


----------



## TheJDog (25 Nov 2013)

Beebo said:


> This guy has won the same bike, and doesnt know what to do with it.
> report on BBC about the bike. http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/cycling/24843603



I think it is the same fellow. Who I think has sold the bike. Wish I'd bought it.


----------



## ianrauk (25 Nov 2013)

Beebo said:


> This guy has won the same bike, and doesnt know what to do with it.
> report on BBC about the bike. http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/cycling/24843603




With a link to this very forum too...


----------



## ianrauk (25 Nov 2013)

It is such a fugly bike...


----------



## Beebo (25 Nov 2013)

ianrauk said:


> With a link to this very forum too...


 i hadn't spotted that, but then again I hadn't even realised it was the same guy.


----------



## Herbie (25 Nov 2013)

Boy1608 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I recently won one of Bradley Wiggins 2012 Pinarello Dogma 2 bicycles in a competition.
> 
> ...


 

no way would i sell it


----------



## Boy1608 (3 Dec 2013)

ianrauk said:


> With a link to this very forum too...


 Of course a link to this forum..... had some interesting debate about the bike.

And... for those that don't like Wiggins, check out the Froome version also now available on the London Cycle Exchange.

http://londoncycleexchange.com/coll...froomes-2012-pinarello-dogma-2-open-to-offers

You can't use the excuse of not liking Wiggins now! :-)


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (3 Dec 2013)

Did anyone who is a fan actually win a Sky competition.. Lol
Everyone seems to want to sell them.

Froomes bike is interestingly priced. Wonder if it will sell.


----------



## jayonabike (3 Dec 2013)

Sell and buy a Cervelo


----------



## Boy1608 (4 Dec 2013)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> Did anyone who is a fan actually win a Sky competition.. Lol
> Everyone seems to want to sell them.
> 
> Froomes bike is interestingly priced. Wonder if it will sell.


ha ha ..Nice comment.... maybe when I look back I will regret it.. .but the choice between giving my 2 yr old daughter and 4yr old son their first holiday, or having a bike I cannot AFFORD to use, and so would sit in a garage under a blanket where NO ONE would get use of it, well... for me... my kids came first. 

Maybe you don't understand that, and if you won it you could afford £2k for wheels if you damaged them... or £2k for gears if they went wrong. Or you could afford to hang it off your wall and stare at it... but I can't.

To suggest I am not a fan is short sighted and insulting... but thats OK... from your comments before I see you aren't afraid to put noses out of joint. I love cycling, I loved having won and owned something so special.. but I am a realist with two children, a wife and a mortgage, so I have to live in the REAL world. Its like those people on Bullseye who won a speedboat and lived in Derbyshire.. do they keep it cos they won it but get nothing from it? Or do you think they flogged it to someone who could use it and give them some money that they could use for their lives? 

Sorry if that offends you.


----------



## ianrauk (4 Dec 2013)

Boy1608 said:


> ha ha ..Nice comment.... maybe when I look back I will regret it.. .but the choice between giving my 2 yr old daughter and 4yr old son their first holiday, or having a bike I cannot AFFORD to use, and so would sit in a garage under a blanket where NO ONE would get use of it, well... for me... my kids came first.
> 
> Maybe you don't understand that, and if you won it you could afford £2k for wheels if you damaged them... or £2k for gears if they went wrong. Or you could afford to hang it off your wall and stare at it... but I can't.
> 
> ...




Knowing Mr H I don't think he is offended at all. And certainly don't think he begrudges you selling the bike. I'm sure he would do the same... being the self confessed Spesh fan boy he is....

And for the record, If I had won it, I would have sold it too.


----------



## Boy1608 (4 Dec 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Knowing Mr H I don't think he is offended at all. And certainly don't think he begrudges you selling the bike. I'm sure he would do the same... being the self confessed Spesh fan boy he is....
> 
> And for the record, If I had won it, I would have sold it too.


:-) Thanks for that! It's not that I didn't want it... I just couldn't afford to ride it.. buckle a wheel.. and whats the point of putting £100 wheels on a bike like that.. and I don't have 1000's for running it


----------



## ianrauk (4 Dec 2013)

Boy1608 said:


> :-) Thanks for that! It's not that I didn't want it... I just couldn't afford to ride it.. buckle a wheel.. and whats the point of putting £100 wheels on a bike like that.. and I don't have 1000's for running it




I would have entered not to have kept it but to sell it. And why not?
Competitions are not exclusive.


----------



## Boy1608 (4 Dec 2013)

ianrauk said:


> I would have entered not to have kept it but to sell it. And why not?
> Competitions are not exclusive.


Wow... someone who doesn't think cos you win it you have to keep it. Thats refreshing! Thanks for this!


----------



## jowwy (4 Dec 2013)

Boy1608 said:


> :-) Thanks for that! It's not that I didn't want it... I just couldn't afford to ride it.. buckle a wheel.. and whats the point of putting £100 wheels on a bike like that.. and I don't have 1000's for running it


i don't get the quote " i can't afford to ride it" - doesnt cost anything to ride a bike and as it was free, it hasnt cost you anything either. If you want to sell it, then sell it

but don't say things that mean nothing, i'm a big team sky fan, if i had won the bike, i would have sold it too - not because of not affording to run, but because i think the bikes are butt ugly 

just my 2cents


----------



## Boy1608 (4 Dec 2013)

jowwy said:


> i don't get the quote " i can't afford to ride it" - doesnt cost anything to ride a bike and as it was free, it hasnt cost you anything either. If you want to sell it, then sell it
> 
> but don't say things that mean nothing, i'm a big team sky fan, if i had won the bike, i would have sold it too - not because of not affording to run, but because i think the bikes are butt ugly
> 
> just my 2cents


Jowwy, thanks for the comment.. I mean I couldn't afford to replace anything if it broke... go out and damage a wheel.. whats the point of putting 100 quid wheels on a bike like that?! They would have to be good ones... or you might as well ride a cheap bike. Mate of mine had those gears... had issues £2k to fix.... so no.. I couldn't afford it and that isn't saying things that mean nothing.. it's fact.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (4 Dec 2013)

As Ian correctly states, I would have sold the bike myself and I have no trouble with people doing so.
It also was not a comment particularly aimed at you itself or anyone else who is selling or has sold one, its more a comment towards the reaction and disapointment shown from others towards people who have. You would think you had the crown jewels at times
Giving up things for your family ultimately gets my admiration and respect. It also shows that you have your prioritys correct IMHO

I appologise if I came across as suggesting you were not a fan, this was not my intent or desire.

To be honest I find the whole thing a little bizarre from the reactions of those who think the sellers are crazy, to the valuations placed on what in effect are old pinerello's ridden by pro rider's at some point. The bikes are not noted as being used to win particular stages so have no significant historic worth IMHO - it's apparent though that I have the ability to put peoples nose out of joints based on some of the messages I have recieved, I have been told on a number of occassions that the bikes are worth far more than is being asked, that as a fan they would love the bike and that im a twat, both could be true.

My ideal is that they sell for shed loads to a fanatical fan as this would make them smile, and give people like yourself the ability to see your family and daughter smile, which is worth far far more than any old bike IMHO.

IMHO (not that it matters) selling is a good choice and I admire your selfless reasons for doing do... Good luck with it


----------



## Boy1608 (4 Dec 2013)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> As Ian correctly states, I would have sold the bike myself and I have no trouble with people doing so.
> It also was not a comment particularly aimed at you itself or anyone else who is selling or has sold one, its more a comment towards the reaction and disapointment shown from others towards people who have. You would think you had the crown jewels at times
> Giving up things for your family ultimately gets my admiration and respect. It also shows that you have your priority correct IMHO
> 
> ...


Thanks... appreciate it .


----------

